
Tesla Model 3: Review - josephscott
http://www.thedrive.com/new-cars/17280/tesla-model-3-the-first-serious-review
======
mberning
My god I dislike Alex Roy. This is a guy that made a name for himself doing
speed runs cross country putting many innocent people at risk. Somehow he has
bootstrapped that into having “the first serious review” of the model 3? Yeah
right.

Aside from that, many people have done better reviews of the model 3 in print
and on YouTube. Doug DeMuro had a good one which I watched recently.

~~~
boxcardavin
Alex Roy is the most unlikable car reviewer out there, but somehow he keeps in
the same circle as Demuro, Farrah, and (kinda) Harris. His reviews suffer
because of his weird ego and self consciousness.

------
rsanheim
Having a 15 inch touch screen set off to the right as your main user interface
in a _car_ is insane. This is taking the stupidity of touch-only volume
controls to the next level.

I don't care how good the autopilot is, if I can't control everything
essential via tactile based controls while keeping my eyes on the road, your
design has failed.

~~~
dreamcompiler
I agree, but Tesla seems to have sweated the human factors way more than any
other car company. When I test-drove a Model S, I expected the screen to suck.
But I didn't hate it. Somehow it just works. It's difficult to explain.

~~~
pvinis
When I test-drove the Model S, the screen felt like I had to use a 3 year old
Android tablet to do things like volume change or AC. I didn't like it. It
felt slow to me. I don't mind the non-tactile-ness of it, it just felt old and
slow. Definitely not what I was expecting.

~~~
cynix
That's because you should be using the physical scroll wheels on the steering
wheel for tasks that you're likely to perform while driving, such as changing
music volume or AC temperature, but you probably didn't get the chance to
program them to your liking during a short test drive.

~~~
pvinis
That makes sense. I'm sure it gets better with some personalization, but
still, let's say the navigation felt like an old version of Google Earth
running on an old tablet. Very cool and definitely very pretty though.

------
3stripe
Interesting that he mentions the Model T - wonder how the prices compares with
a Model 3 when adjusted for inflation?

Edit: 1913 Model T runabout was $525 (taking the listed price 10 years after
Ford’s inception as Tesla is now a similar age).

Adjusted for inflation that is now approx $13,840 according to
[https://data.bls.gov/cgi-bin/cpicalc.pl](https://data.bls.gov/cgi-
bin/cpicalc.pl)

So at least 3 x cheaper than the $35,000-55,000 price of a Model 3.

(Disclaimer: calculated from bed during 4am insomnia)

~~~
hackeraccount
Sure but that's only calculating for inflation. There's also been real growth
in income over the time period.

------
rocky1138
This is a horrible review. First he claims his competitors are whores (his
words, not mine) but then doesn't back up his review with any actual
information. Just look at this review of the navigation system:

"Navigation/GPS: Wonderful. In conjunction with Tesla's excellent voice
control, it's a revelation. Other manufacturers should weep."

That's it. That's the whole review. It doesn't tell us anything about _why_
it's a revelation or _why_ other manufacturers should weep.

------
dharmon
_sigh_ Several suspicious paragraphs spent claiming that they have no dog in
the TSLA race, followed by yet another fanboy review.

The car had outside air blowing on your leg? Dude, if I bought a Kia with that
issue I would promptly return it.

It's so weird how he claims things are perfect then overexplains why flaws are
not-really-flaws.

Keep waiting if you want a real objective review.

------
fullshark
It’s still too expensive

~~~
philmcc
It's actually cheaper to own than a Honda Civic. These guys did a fairly solid
breakdown of the ownership costs over 5 years.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XR_ub5eL9n0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XR_ub5eL9n0)

~~~
dogma1138
No it’s not, the problem with Tesla is repairs or the lack there of pretty
much anything above cosmetic damage gets a write off as total loss by the
insurance companies.

Tesla should allow for proper repair of damages if it won’t, the insurance
costs will sky rocket and the environmental impact is also there.

On the other hand people have been buying written off Tesla’s with very little
actual damage and repairing them so you get a model S for like 10,000 dollars.

------
amirmasoudabdol
“(D” lettrine! :/

